# bluffer / bleufer



## anneta

Hola ! ¿ la palabra blufer, significa sorpender?

   saludos


----------



## tatius

Hola anneta,

Se escribe así "bluffer" y quiere decir "marcarse un farol", como cuando juegas a las cartas y das a entender que tienes una gran jugada que en realidad no tienes.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

*Blufer*, significa farolear, ir de farol, sobretodo cuando se está jugando a las cartas.


----------



## anneta

Gracias por vuestra pronta respuesta


----------



## mysterefemme

Salut j'ai trouve dans un txt cette phrase ci-dessous:

Jacques tu me bleuf car je croyais que ma philosophie  de ...
qu'est-ce que c'est bleuf ????? comme se moquer de qq'un???


Merci a tous en advance


----------



## Paquita

Como te lo indican las respuestas anteriores el verbo es "bluffer" (se pronuncia como si se escribiera "bleufer", en efecto) verbo inglés pasado al francés. El sustantivo es "le bluff".


----------



## GURB

hola anneta
Efectivamente, en francés coloquial desde algún tiempo a esta parte el verbo bleuffer tiene muchas veces el sentido de* sorprender*. Es un uso muy reciente.
Il (elle) m'a (nous a) bleuffé(s).


----------



## yekeyeke

Me gustaria saber que sentido tiene "elle buffle" el contexto es el siguiente:
un madre quiere dejar a su hijo con su abuela durante el verano, pero el hijo no quiere , despues de una discusion el hijo acaba quedandose , pero diciendo : elle buffle , estoy seguro que va a volver" os he puesto la traducción de lo que se


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Será _elle bluffe_. _Buffle _es búfalo o bisonte.


----------



## Carl25

Hola

Bluffer:  cacher ses intentions réelles, faire semblant que...


----------



## swift

Buenos días:

Como señala Carl, se trata del verbo "bluffer".

http://www.wordreference.com/fres/bluffer

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- Es un farol / se tira un farol

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## blink05

Hola:

Como te señala Martine, en España se dice lo del farol. Yo lo conocía como "marcarse un farol", que imagino también es válida.

Sin embargo, no tengo conocimiento de otros países de habla hispana donde se utilice esa expresión. En Chile no dudaríamos en decir "*bluffear*".

Cabe destacar que el término es de origen inglés y corresponde inicialmente al acto de simular un mejor juego en el póker, para forzar a subir las apuestas. De ahí se generaliza.

Saludos.


----------



## Gévy

blink05 said:


> En Chile no dudaríamos en decir "*bluffear*".


 Hola Blink:

¿Lo escribiríais con doble efe?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## blink05

Hola Gévy:

Yo lo escribiría con doble efe. Pero encontré ejemplos con una sola en google. No sabría darte una respuesta categórica.

Bisous.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Blink:

Gracias por tu respuesta y es que me resulta raro ver une efe doble en español. Hubiera puesto una sola. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## yekeyeke

Gracias a todos y perdonadme la falta de ortografia , teniais razón , he quivocado la colocación de la letra "ele" , ahora ya me explico como no encontraba sentido a la frase.


----------



## GURB

Hola
C'est du bluff= *es una trola*.
En cuanto a las dos efes, otro ***. (enlace comercial: no permitido. Gévy, modératrice)


----------



## swift

Hola:

Un poco tarde pero qué se le va a hacer... En las películas y en las series estadounidenses subtituladas, se da mucho el verbo _blofear_. No será muy bendito, pero al menos es más... castizo (¿?).

Saludos,


swift


----------



## jimenag

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos,,, quisiera que me ayudarán con la siguiente frase por favor: "de bonnes découvertes et la tienne me bluffe tout me plaisant " je garde " merci", que quiere decir bluffe aqui, y por qué dice "je garde", osea yo guardo gracias?,,,,, Gracias.


----------



## alentorre

bluffe quiere decir que lo deja estupefacto ..tout *en *me plaisant "je garde" entre los decubrimientos que acaba de conocer le gusta en particular el de su interlocutor . por eso lo guarda ... para utilizarlo luego...
espero que estoy bastante claro....un saludo..


----------



## caplypso

Hola,

Creo que debe de haber la preposicion "en" entre "tout" y "me";
la frase significa: "he hecho buenos descubrimientos (o sea, he conocido cosas muy interesantes), y el tuyo (el hecho de haberte conocido a ti) me maravilla/me impresiona/me fascina y me gusta a la vez. 

"Je garde" la verdad est que no le veo sentido. En este caso suele decirse, cuando alguin dice algo que te impacta, "je retiens", que es un sinonimo, y significa que te acordaras de lo dicho.

Un saludo


----------



## jimenag

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas me han ayudado bastante.
Bonito día


----------



## MiguelAG1984

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
¡Buenas tardes, Sres. Wordreferencieros! :-D

Estoy leyendo un libro que se llama "El Viaje de Baldassare" de Amin Maalouf para 3º de Traducción e Interpretación y me he encontrado con una palabra que no he dado con su exacta denominación; a ver si podéis echarme una mano, una vez que intente yo ahora dar un intento de traducción:

"_On déduit que le livre s'est perdu. D'un autre côté, Marta ne réussit pas à avoir des nouvelles de son mari et Baldassare qui l'accompagne dans ses recherches est bleufé par les fonctionnaires du sultan qui demandant de plus en plus d'argent pour découvrir où se trouve Sayyaf_".

"Se deduce que el libro se perdió. Por otro lado, Marta no conseguía tener noticias de su marido y Baldassare que la acompaña en su búsqueda, es timado por los funcionarios del sultán que pedían más y más dinero para descubrir dónde se encontraba Sayyaf"

A ver si pronto, alguno de vosotros (con suerte), me decís algo.

Un saludo cordial,

MiguelAG84


----------



## Paquita

http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/bluffer



> empr(unté) à l'angl(ais) [_to_] _bluff,_





> Les dict. gén. écrivent _bluffer, bluffeur._


y también:
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/bluff

En tu frase la ortografía (que no es la habitual) respeta la pronunciación "a la inglesa"

El dicccionario de la casa lo recoge: http://www.wordreference.com/fres/bluffer

Embaucar me parece corresponder.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Paquit& said:


> Embaucar me parece corresponder.


----------

